# Propranolol and Alcohol?



## Phla12

If I take Propranolol (Inderal) can I drink alcohol? Do I have to wait a certain period of time? If so, how long? :thanks


----------



## Knomebe

They are fine together. Moderation as always


----------



## beanman80

Like with ecery drug prescribed or at least most it can incease its effectiveness but nothing to worry about. My GP told me not to at all whatever...I'm fine as long as I'm not drinking everyday with the dosages I take.


----------



## kokoloko

Actually, alcohol decreases the effectiveness of propranolol very slightly, but the effect isn't a big deal.

I drink on it all the time, be careful of overdoing things or any dizzy spells you may have (nothing severe!)


----------



## Phla12

OK, thanks everyone!


----------



## Futures

Don't go overboard with the alcohol. I took 30mg before going to a club in Vegas one time. I drank more than I probably should have and things really got bad for me. I barely remember anything. But apparently I had to be carried back to the hotel where I puked and then went to bed. My buddies said they were worried because they never saw someone react to alcohol in the way I did. So I'm wondering if perhaps the Inderal had something to do with it.


----------



## Rob

This is my EXACT concotion for public speaking.
80mg inderal. 3 shots. And I'm easy breezing. No slurring or lightheadness. I just feel normal and in control.
Now I have xanax to add so I'll prob lessen the other doses, just know your tolerance and work your way up/


----------



## sassy250

*loved your post; simple & to the point!!*

sorry, just had to post a reply to your reply about propranolol and alcohol.
straight to the point to everybody with a social anxiety disorder, and with the neck tremor I have, I can't tell you how much I appreciate the "exact" part!! to me, it's funny, and wonderful all at the same time, that you would post an easy to understand way of combating this C R A P we have to deal with on a daily basis....and esp. for those of us who have to speak publicly or deal with strangers and need their approval for reasons having to do with "bread on the table", I appreciate it all the more....
Thanks for your exact concoction - you better believe I'm gonna try it out!!


----------



## Positive

Alcohol + Medication is a no no. It'll destroy your liver in no time.


----------



## barry1685

Positive said:


> Alcohol + Medication is a no no. It'll destroy your liver in no time.


Not if you take breaks, chronic daily use will damage your liver.


----------



## UltraShy

Positive said:


> Alcohol + Medication is a no no. It'll destroy your liver in no time.


Nonsense. That's simplistic advice that totally ignores reality.

One must recognize that there's a difference between drinking a little now & then and being a raging alcoholic who stumbles through life drunk every day. The raging alcoholic is on the path to liver destruction even without meds of any sort.


----------



## istayhome

Positive said:


> Alcohol + Medication is a no no. It'll destroy your liver in no time.


Again, as others have said; this is completely wrong. Excessive and prolonged alcohol on it's own can eventually lead to liver failure as the worst possibility. Drinking in moderation responsibly is completely safe. Some drugs when mixed with alcohol are excessively difficult for the liver to metabolize. But many drugs aren't even metabolized by the liver and most drugs that are metabolized by the liver pose a completely insignificant amount of danger to the liver.

Most pharmaceuticals pose no danger to the liver when combined with moderate amounts of alcohol.


----------



## UltraShy

^ In the case of beta blockers they're talking about some of the most widely used drugs around. Tens of millions of people take beta blockers daily for high blood pressure & other heart issues.

The "don't mix with alcohol" warning is so universal that it's almost entirely ignored. This warning is slapped on damn near every drug even when there is no reason other than lawyer-proofing. If some moron washes down a pill with a bottle of Jack and then wraps his car around a tree you know who's going to be sued. They can't sue the liquor company, they can't sue the car company, so they sue a drug company. To repel drunken morons and their legal counsel, drug makers all slap on a warning to avoid alcohol use even when there is zero basis in pharmacology for such a warning.

The negative of such grossly excessive warnings is that they end up being ignored in cases where they truly matter (e.g. mixing liver-toxic Tylenol with alcohol). A public tired of warnings that cry wolf end up ignoring cries of wolf when the beast is at their door.


----------



## Otherside

I've never had any problems with alcohol and propranolol. You should be fine.


----------



## istayhome

sassy250 said:


> sorry, just had to post a reply to your reply about propranolol and alcohol.
> straight to the point to everybody with a social anxiety disorder, and with the neck tremor I have, I can't tell you how much I appreciate the "exact" part!! to me, it's funny, and wonderful all at the same time, that you would post an easy to understand way of combating this C R A P we have to deal with on a daily basis....and esp. for those of us who have to speak publicly or deal with strangers and need their approval for reasons having to do with "bread on the table", I appreciate it all the more....
> Thanks for your exact concoction - you better believe I'm gonna try it out!!


Do you mind re-writing this post? Sorry but I really can't discern what you're saying I read it about five times. It sounds like the first part of your post it sounds like you use alcohol and Propranolol and alchohol to make it through the works day and you took Rob's post to be a recipes for self-medication. Personally I think this is a bad idea. Being under the influence of alcohol all day every day you work is a miserable way to live. I think the best option for someone in you shoes is to find a job that you are comfortable doing; a job that is more appropriate for a person with SA and the rest of your already existing natural disposition, Drinking that much every day will aggravate anxiety and depression, making your life much worse.


----------



## jonjacob

I third that motion...you can totally drink on Inderal


----------



## istayhome

jonjacob said:


> I third that motion...you can totally drink on Inderal


It's been motioned and seconded that one may drink alcoholic beverages while under the influence of Inderal. By no power vested in my by not a single person. I will put this up to a vote. All those in favor say "aye," 
11 say "aye."
and those opposed; 1 person says, "nay."

Very well then, the consumption of alcohol after having consumed Inderal has been approved by a majority of eleven to one.


----------



## NoosieNoo

Interesting discussions re the question of propranolol and alcohol. My propranolol has just been increased from 80mg to 120mg daily and will be further increased to 160mg. This actually isn't for an anxiety problem, so I'm not worried about that kind of effect from mixing it with alcohol (although my moods are swinging dramatically since being on the higher dose...) - I'm more worried about the effect on the liver. I gave up my daily treat of a (large) glass of wine because of this. Will the occasional glass at the weekends hurt? My doc is useless so won't bother asking him! Sorry if some of you think I'm on the wrong forum, but I feel its better to talk to others who have been asking the same questions. 

Love to all.:help


----------



## Cat in Hat

*Thread Closed*

*Medication Discussion*
You should always see a doctor before starting, changing or stopping any drug treatment. No posts regarding the illegal or improper use of medications will be allowed. Given that the forum is visited by people from all over the world, there will be some drugs that are illegal in the US that aren't in other countries. If the drug discussed meets all these conditions: 1) is legal in the country the members are currently living 2) has been prescribed to the members discussing it and 3) is not being discussed in a manner that is improper or potentially harmful (as determined by us), then we'll usually, but not always, allow the discussion to continue. The decision is up the moderators and staff of Social Anxiety Support and we appreciate your understanding.


----------

